# vaginal inner lip hanging



## boovert (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi ladies, I'm just wondering if having your inner vaginal lip hanging out after birth is normal? I'm pretty scared about this. Its been a week and 2 days since giving birth. boovert


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Is it like a skin tag sorta thing? I asked about that awhile ago and was told it's normal with some women-- it's just stretched out skin. If you are worried you can ask your doctor or midwife.


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, for me it's been almost 19 years since giving first birth and it's still "hanging out"









I have had several OB GYN appointments since then and one more child, so I think if it was abnormal the doctors would have said something...

Sorry for the childish tone, it's late and I am in a silly mood. *I* think it's perfectly normal. Ask your doc if you are worried during your next visit.


----------



## lilysmama (Dec 31, 2003)

After my son was born(20 months ago), I had something bulging out. It was actually my uretha. My bladder got pushed and sent my uretha down into the vaginal opening. Since your baby is so new, everything will firm back up and you should be fine.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

lilysmama, did it all go back up for you? LOL, I think we may be chatting on a few different threads







.

I have a sagging front vag. wall that I think is because my bladder had dropped a bit & my urethra, I am 7.5 weeks pp & am hoping that it will all go back to where it came from.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

boovert - according to my midwife (who I asked about this yesterday) swelling enough to cause some "inside out" feeling is normal. It should go down as the swelling does. She said it could take up to two weeks or even longer depending on your activity level. I have the same thing- basically the internal tissue got super swelled up after the baby came out and there was no where for it to go but out. It is TOTALY disconcerting to feel it out there, so I completely understand the desire to have it go back in.







I am convinced I will feel 8000% better one that happens...tears or not.


----------



## boovert (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi, Now I'm wondering if it should bleed everytime I try pooping or going to the bathroom? I sure hope I'm not broken and have to get it cut off or pushed up inside. boovert


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Is IT bleeding? Or are you just still having lochia? I had a little extra bleeding when I pooped - and when I got to the bathroom - well, I think just sitting on the toilet means it is easier for stuff to come out. I would NOT suggest getting it cut off.







Since it sound like you have something like what i have...and that is vaginal tissue. It should go back up - take some arnica - maybe use a cold pack.







Have you looked at it? I spent about 10 minutes looking at what was going on down there.







At least now I know what it looked like two days ago -and then I can check it.

Bottom line - if you are concerned, or your bleeding seems to be abnormal - call your midwife and talk to them. I can tell you what is going on with my bottom - but I can only relate it, and it might not be what is up with you. Your midwife can tell you what is up.







And believe me - they have seen everything.


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

I think the "hanging" is normal. I was a bit shocked my left labia tends to stick out further than the right, and it's sore, I know it was a bit over-stretched during the pushing. And (TMI) when I pee the urine seems so come out angled toward the right side, due to the swollen left side. But it has been getting better and the OB didn't say anything about it. While in the hospital I was concerned and had a nurse look at it for me too, but she said it was no big deal, and that it would heal on it's own.


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

I've got the same thing. It bothers me a bit to have my parts exposed like that, I think it looks a little wrong, but its normal. Some people are that way even if they've never given birth. In our case some things just stretch and don't spring back again I suppose!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

I had this too, prior to birth actually. I could feel it, but not see it, so I asked dh to look. You should have seen the look of horror on his face!! (Funny now, not then of course.) My OB said that mine was the tissue from my hymen ring that filled up. She said that sometimes this can cyst, and then resolve itself, or it could have been swollen from pushing (TMI - diarhea and cx).

I put ice packs on it several times a day. I think that really helped.

Oh the things our bodies go through. Good luck. I hope it resolves soon. If you are still concerned, definately have it looked at. You will feel better for doing so.


----------

